# Lodge Alley Inn, Charleston SC



## astorms (Aug 9, 2012)

I need a Bluegreen Points owner to look up how many points I need to buy, to get a 2BR during the summer at this resort.  I'm looking into buying, and want to make sure I get enough points.  
Thanks.


----------



## hcarman (Aug 10, 2012)

During the summer high season, you would need 15,000 points to get a 2 bedroom at Lodge Alley Inn.

We have stayed there and really enjoyed ourselves.  We stayed in a one bedroom that was right off the courtyard.  The location is great and staff were all very friendly.  In the afternoon they would have drinks and snacks in the lobby area.


----------



## astorms (Aug 12, 2012)

*Thanks.*

Thanks you so much for looking this up for me.


----------

